# How Do I Convince My Parents to Get me a Gaming PC!??!



## Goomba000 (Jan 8, 2008)

OK. So my parents said that they would get me a gaming computer for my birthday. Initially, I was going to buy a computer from Vigor Gaming that would cost $1400, and have enough in it to make me a happy guy--and my Dad (my mom was on a trip) was going to buy it for me. Alas, nothing ever turns out the way you want it to. Some financial issues popped up, and then my mom said she refuses to buy me a gaming computer because she doesn't want me "wasting my life away playing video games", and telling me she'd be "extremely gracious" if she even got a new computer period and I should be happy to get a computer at all. So now my mom is planning to buy me a workstation computer of some sort for around $700 that can't play squat. So, I guess what I'm asking is:

#1: How do I convince my parents to buy me a gaming computer?

#2: How do I convince my parents to spend enough money to buy me a well-made gaming pc? (no pre-made factory crap) I mean, now I want one from this company called Digital Storm, and I'm just asking for $1,500, not $6,000 or anything. 

I was thinking of a two-front strategy:
1. Ask my parents for the extra money, then tell them that I'll count it as a birthday/christmas gift, then

2. Pawn off some of my unused stuff for some extra dough, then after my parents agree to step one, I'll tell them that I'd like to use some of my own money on top of what they're willing to pay.

I think that if this does work, I'll be able to possibly get the $1,500 or maybe even more. Does anyway have any more ideas on how to pull this off? I mean, my strategy doesn't even cover convincing my wonderful mother to even consider getting me a gaming pc. Any advice would be appreciated. I'm really trying to get into pc gaming, but the folks ain't making it easy...


----------



## Laurie52 (Dec 25, 2007)

From what you say, your mother is trying to make the best of the situation while trying to hold to the Birthday promise your parents made. 

As a parent/mother who helps run a family business, unforeseen financial issues will happen to put a crimp any previously made promises and/or plans. Just the way the "real world" works. Yet, as a gamer myself, I really do understand your problem. Recently I was faced with a similar problem late last year when my previous P4 business computer "died". It was "ok" for gaming, at the time, but I promised myself the next one I bought would be far better.

Yet the line between a "workstation" and a "gaming rig" has become quite close over the last couple of years. Either way, what you can get for $700 will run any game you may ever want.....as long as you stay away from Intergrated graphics (something she may or may not understand) Have enough RAM and have a separate video card. And the power supply is decent. 

If I had my druthers, I would LUV to have a "top of the line" gaming rig with all the "toots and whistles" and cost $1,500 or more. But I had only so much money to work with. AND whatever I got had to be primarily for the business. So I opted for a Dell Inspiron 530 P4 with an 2.2ghz Intel Core 2 Duo, 320 Gig HD with a separate Nvidia Card I could swap out for a better gaming card. Yet it will sure play anything up and including most high end games "out there" for a very long time. 

So here is some advice:

Any offers of helping your parents out is a *big plus*. For one, it shows you are mature enough to realize the situation they are in. AND (most of all) show a good "sense of financial responsibility" by offering to help out with the costs. 

Remember: Anything worth having is worth working for. 

Ok, what else would you use this rig for when NOT gaming? School? Graphics? Programming? What? Think of possible, practical alternative applications this computer would be used for as subjects of discussion with her. Life is not all "gaming" (although it is easy to lead them to believe this...if that is all they see you doing). 

I live in a very rural area and for me, it connects me to the "World" overall. Network news and radio is not enough and prefer to get more than just "one side". Businesswise now, not everything can be done with just a telephone and using snail mail only anymore. The business world has changed so much in the 36 years since running this business. Some aspects never change but in the past 12 years, people do expect you to have online availability now. 

As for gaming, I also admin for an Official PC game website (Runegame.com) for the developers (Human Head Studios). My computer keeps me in contact with the community as well as what is going on in the industry. Besides I am old enough to get a kick out of knowing I am playing MP with others around the globe and chatting "in Real Time". Making friends and acquaintances with people whom I never could have done otherwise. On the positive side, "gaming" is more than just "FPS", "RPG", "RTS" and MMORPG et.c. You are "socializing" with others and it is a positive force, mentally. Hanging out with friends and meeting others. Many gaming communities do become small extended "families" ....only in a Cyberworld instead of a physical one. There are plenty of scientific reports that showcase the "good" with all this. 

But your mother does have a point while looking out for your staying "sound of mind and body". Sometimes, you just need to physically get out of the house. At least to know if it is day or night. Raining or snowing :grin: 

What kind of rig are you looking for? What do you expect to play with it? Most Core 2 Duos and Quads are more than enough to play anything "out there" for the next few years. There are extremely few games needing Quads to begin with (take advantage of), if that was something you were looking to get from "Digital Storm". Instead of buying a "Gaming Rig" from "Digital Storm", Alienware or other specialized places like these, you may have to look around for another place to have one made. At the same time, this would show you 

I have a friend who ordered a gaming/graphics rig from TigerDirect.com for about $700. They made it to her specs as she not only games, hardcore, but also does a lot of intense computer graphics applications. You might have to look around their site to find the page....but it is there and they do back their finished product with a warranty. You can try calling their "support" to get more information. 

I did not find this out until AFTER I ordered mine from Dell. Although I am very happy with my part "workstation/part gaming rig"... At least I know where to go next time. 

This might also be in your favor when talking to her about this option. All she may be seeing is "gaming rig" from "Digital Storm" but if you can get the same requirements from another place that is not Just For Games...... Something to consider. 

Whatever you do, be honest with her. Think ahead about other present and future usage for this computer would be suitable for. "Gaming is fun" but the "Real Life MMO" is the Greatest game of all.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Don't act like it's your RIGHT to get a computer for gaming or otherwise. Every PC I own I bought and paid for myself. If they don't want to buy one for you then they don't have to. Earn the money and get it yourself.


----------



## Goomba000 (Jan 8, 2008)

OK. I know I might sound a little selfish, but I don't think you understand my situation. I know all of you are telling me to pay for it myself, and trust me: if I actually could, I'd do it. The reality is that my parents absolutley refuse to let me hold a job of any sort. They say that I need to focus on school and that there are too many "bad influences" in the workplace. Plus, they won't pay me to do any sort of chore of any kind, even if it's extra, because "We shouldn't have to pay you for what you're expected to do". On top of this, I don't receive any sort of allowance whatsoever. Also, I know there are computers to be had for cheaper, but... I know people that bought from those "cheap" places like Ibuypower, and they're experiences have not been that good. One friend's computer came DOA, and the other's crashes regularly without any good reason. If this is a computer that has to last me till graduation, I'd like it to be well built. Also, I actually need a relatively powerful computer. Sure, I'm just a teenager, but I write programs, I do 3D modeling, and I edit videos. Also, ebackhus, seriously, I would have absolutely no problem spending every last second of my free time working in a sweatshop if it meant I could get that computer. The unfortunate truth is that my parents won't let me.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Your parents are wise, but you can move around this. First of all, get over wanting to have a computer ONLY from "X" company. Convince them you want to use the money they have offered ($700) to learn to build a computer by yourself as a learning experience. Then, take the money they give you and build a decent rig. You can build a decent machine for that price if you work with the guys on this forum.

When other things come up, then upgrade your items as you get the money. Look, any family raising kids find it tough to justify paying $3000 (that is a lot of cash) for something to play games on. If they think it is educational (which building it yourself would be), they might even be willing to toss another couple hundred your way to get it done and see your accomplishment. 

My message from what I have read here, is that your parents are pretty darn wise, so you need to find ways to meet what they want while meeting their needs trying to do the right thing by you. My personal opinion is they are being very fair to you, so step up to the line and give them some credit for even offering to give you what they have.


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

Tell them that you'll pay half of the cost. You must have some money saved up.


----------



## Thatguy59 (Jul 26, 2008)

tell them that because a gaming pc has higher specs, it'll be generally more futerproof and upgradeable, meaning that they wont need to buy you a new one for ages and improving it will be easier


----------



## Far0re (Sep 9, 2008)

wooorkkkkk!!! that's what i always have done, make money to get what u want the fairest way, u shouldn't expect ur parents to pay everything.


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

Far0re said:


> wooorkkkkk!!! that's what i always have done, make money to get what u want the fairest way, u shouldn't expect ur parents to pay everything.


He's already stated: "The reality is that my parents absolutley refuse to let me hold a job of any sort. "


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Tumbleweed36 said:


> Your parents are wise, but you can move around this. First of all, get over wanting to have a computer ONLY from "X" company. Convince them you want to use the money they have offered ($700) to learn to build a computer by yourself as a learning experience. Then, take the money they give you and build a decent rig. You can build a decent machine for that price if you work with the guys on this forum.
> 
> When other things come up, then upgrade your items as you get the money. Look, any family raising kids find it tough to justify paying $3000 (that is a lot of cash) for something to play games on. If they think it is educational (which building it yourself would be), they might even be willing to toss another couple hundred your way to get it done and see your accomplishment.
> 
> My message from what I have read here, is that your parents are pretty darn wise, so you need to find ways to meet what they want while meeting their needs trying to do the right thing by you. My personal opinion is they are being very fair to you, so step up to the line and give them some credit for even offering to give you what they have.


Excellent advice! I started working at the tender age of 14 and had lotsa play money to show for it. If I wanted to blow it all on something like a stack of crappy PC games my parents wouldn't bad an eyelid. If there was something i wanted and didn't have the money I had to either justify it as being part of my education or something that the entire family could use. Needless to say this didn't work so well. I managed to get a $500 PC out of them that I assembled myself but not much more. Years later I'm still working and have a mad array of systems. Each one I either built or bought (laptops) with my own cash. It's quite rewarding to work and get something cool out of it. If your parents are so adverse of letting you get a "real" job why not start locally? Mow lawns, shovel drives, walk dogs, rake yards, etc.


----------



## Laurie52 (Dec 25, 2007)

"Adapt and Overcome"

ebackhus and Tumbleweed36 have the right idea. 

As a parent, there are times when you wish you were able to indulge your child's "want". Then find you can....within reason. Yet there are more times when you are unable because "needs" and certain considerations must come first.


----------



## akedm (Oct 1, 2007)

I agree that the gaming PCs are by default future-proofed and good for say 4 to 6 years simply because they need the higher-end stuff to run well. Judging by the way you write, which is very good, I'd say by the time 2 or 3 years roll around you'll have a job to pay for upgrades and keep your system sweet. So focus on a good base system; it wont be the best but it'll be good - these people here know their stuff about building systems and you'll be the better for it. Pitch it to your parents that by doing this you're gaining a skill, learning, applying yourself, taking responsibility, and thinking to the future by building a system that can be upgraded for years to come.

But first answer me this :

1) What kind of games do you want to play?
2) Do you have anything, any parts that can be used in this new system? For example, of you already have a monitor, then that's $200+ that can be put toward something else.  If you have a Windows CD, that's excellent too. If you have a case and so on...tell us. 
3) This is not a question, but keep this in mind. The power supply is not what you'd think of when building a computer, but it is extremely important to get a good one. So pay attention to the PS recommended. Don't skimp on it.

Good luck.


----------



## StumpedNewb (Apr 28, 2008)

When I lived at home my dad offered 750 to buy me a computer and I took it as an opportunity not only to have a computer but to get more interested in them and build it myself. With that I got everything from a mouse to the monitor and even had to spend some of it to buy a router and a wireless card. This computer I built lasted me for about 3-4 years to just recently I decided that some of my money from working could be used to buy new parts and upgraded to an even better computer. This time only having to buy a few parts instead of the whole system and monitor again. And even with the advancements in technology, prices are dropping and $700 will buy you everything you need if you look in the right places.


----------



## 1967cat (Aug 24, 2008)

Tumbleweed36's Idea of building your own computer is great. You will be much happier with a custom build, and you can enjoy the bragging rights of building your own rig! Good Luck!


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

Use the money that you make to help them pay for it. 

Ex. the comp is 1500$.

You make $400 by selling stuff. 

Tell them, "I have $400 right here so you only have ot pay $1100."


----------



## akedm (Oct 1, 2007)

All "A"s in school may work.


----------



## Goomba000 (Jan 8, 2008)

That's a little difficult when you go to one of the country's most prestigious (and difficult) high schools. This doesn't mean I'm rich or anything since I'm on a scholarship. My average GPA is only a 3.3...


----------



## qbawl (Feb 27, 2007)

There has been some excellent advice offered in this thread. Personally, I like the idea of a young guy saving his folks some cash by building his own machine. Your dad might even want to pitch in with some time and expertise to help you with the build. 

You didn't mention your age, Goomba. I have two sons, now grown men, who, when still teenagers, thought nothing of the value of money. They'd ask for all sorts of stuff, and say things like, "But, dad, these Nikes are cool and only cost $120!" lol 

My advice, fwiw: without being asked, pitch in around the house with chores. Don't ask what needs to be done, don't discuss the idea with your parents, just do the work (your parents will know you're wanting something, but that's ok LOL). Next, if they're not already there, get your grades up in school. Again, don't discuss it with your folks, just do it. Believe me when I tell you, your parents will notice and be proud. My oldest pulled this on me when he wanted his first motorcycle. He didn't get the exact machine he wanted (a new, very fast sport bike for which he was not ready - it was way beyond his skill level), but he did get a bike. He showed me he _deserved_ the machine by working his backside off for months. Of course, I knew all along he was scheming for a bike. He did a great job, and it worked! :grin: 

Good luck. I hope you pull this off by showing your parents that you _deserve_ the new computer.


----------



## shiftytech (Jul 9, 2008)

Alright. Here's a little bit of a background. My family is fairly well off. No I don't go to any high profile school (believe me I used to, and it wasn't all it was cracked up to be), but my father is a successful engineer and could afford to buy me all sorts of things I don't need, but chooses not to help me out financially with anything that doesn't benefit him in any way (rightly so... I don't expect him to support my expensive technological habits).

School is extremely important for you, especially in this day and age. First of all, I don't care how prestigious or tough you think your school is.. if you got a scholarship, somebody thought you were worth spending the money on. Now a 3.3 gpa is not bad by any means but if you get a computer for gaming and coding and whatnot, it might stay a 3.3 for long.... I speak from experience. Granted I was a 4.0 student in high school, I did not find computers to be a hobby until I had already been in college for a few years. Computers and the internet can be a real distraction (look where we are now haha). Now I am not saying not to get a computer, just beware that when you do get one you may very well go overboard very quickly. 

Now about your situation... 

What I would suggest you doing, as you have read above, that you build your own rig. You may not necessarily want to start learning on your own new system however, I would recommend repairing older systems, tearing them down, and making them usable again. If you keep your eyes open on craigslist, you'd be surprised what you can get for a mere $20/free. Once you are somewhat confident in repairing older systems, you should be ready to embark on your own build. Any questions/problems you run into can for certain be taken care of with the help of the ladies/gentlemen on these forums. But my point in laying out this little journey is that in repairing older systems/fixing friends computers, fixing family computers and whatnot, you should be able to make enough money to at least get you started. There are three things I would recommend keeping your eyes on:

1) *Local newspaper ads: *The common Joe in the newspaper doesn't always know what they've got, and quite often will sell things for cheaper than they're worth, or even give them away.

2) *Craigslist: *Refer to number 1.

3) *Garbage picking and Dumpster diving: * One man's trash is another man's treasure. It really is amazing what people throw away, and you can find a wealth of good working parts/monitors/peripherals if you catch them before the dew/cold hits them at night. *Remember:* anything can be cleaned with enough time. 

It may sound stupid, but it's true. 

There's different ways you can go about it, but it's going to work out better if you make it happen yourself. And i'm sure pulling good grades while making it happen will set your parents minds ease. As my boss likes to say, "Make it rain." Sure you might not be too keen on building your own system now, but after you tinker around with some older systems (the best way to learn) you will be much more confident and definitely enjoy your computer more when you have it exactly the way you want it. 

If you need any help, i'm sure I speak for everyone here when I say you're more than welcome to ask any of us for advice. And if you need any inspiration/ideas, feel free to PM me.


----------



## Magnator (May 15, 2012)

Goomba000 said:


> OK. So my parents said that they would get me a gaming computer for my birthday. Initially, I was going to buy a computer from Vigor Gaming that would cost $1400, and have enough in it to make me a happy guy--and my Dad (my mom was on a trip) was going to buy it for me. Alas, nothing ever turns out the way you want it to. Some financial issues popped up, and then my mom said she refuses to buy me a gaming computer because she doesn't want me "wasting my life away playing video games", and telling me she'd be "extremely gracious" if she even got a new computer period and I should be happy to get a computer at all. So now my mom is planning to buy me a workstation computer of some sort for around $700 that can't play squat. So, I guess what I'm asking is:
> 
> #1: How do I convince my parents to buy me a gaming computer?
> 
> ...




In my family it isnt about the money. We live in a huge house with a Porsche. Well anyway, I tried also getting a gaming Pc or a Laptop. Well these things cost about 2000 dollars if their good quality (you can get lower but I was looking for a better one). I searched CyberPower and they had just the one I wanted (awesome Pcs I have never seen anything like that). I asked my Dad and he said I play too much anyways and we have a Imac. I explained we needed a windows to play games. If you have money problems dont pressure your parents. Also you shouldnt play as much( Computer are my life so I cant do this but you can) because then your parents think you wouldnt spend all the time on the Pc(Usally new things are spent more time on). You could make rules like: I would play only 1 hour in a day about, You would clean your room more often, If you would get a 10 (9 for somepeople and three tens for somepeople) you would get it. Also take in your own money because this makes your parents see how much you want it. What you shouldnt do is cry because this makes your parents think your desprate on games. Remember to look for the best deal or buy a used computer(this is naturefriendly also). Also make it your birthday or christmas present or even a combined present of both christmas and your birthday. Well this is all I could think of first I was finding the answer for the exact same question and now Im answering the question . I wish you luck.:angel:


----------



## liamm (Jan 6, 2012)

Go mow some lawns, babysit some babies, sell lemonade, help elders cross the street, simple things like this gets parents spending, and gets you more responsable . It's a win-win situation!


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Ha ha. I read the title of this thread and just had to laugh, as it reminded me of this one:http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...ight=how+to+get+my+parents+to+let+me+buy+a+pc 
Maybe you can get some advice from it


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

This thread is from 2008 and Goomba000's last visit to TSF was in 2010. I don't think he needs help with this problem any more. :smile:


----------



## liamm (Jan 6, 2012)

Well, the hipster who searches for obscure posts, and makes us think it's a legit post, is "Magnator". You should blame him. Hipster. He probably won't respond here, this thread has become mainstream..


----------

